# What are you using for you sounds/music?



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I went out and actually bought a stereo system for the main back ground music, and then I use cowlacious sound cards and guitar amps for my individual props. I also have a couple powered computer speakers for props that don't need such loud sound.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have an old Cassette/Radio Stereo unit that has detachable speakers. I got it years ago at Wal-Mart for cheap. The sound of the speakers is awesome though. It has endless auto reverse so I use that for tapes, and patch in a portable CD player for CDs.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

heh, heh, heh Yamaha 12 channel 1,000w powered mixer, Yamaha club series 15" speakers, laptop, ipod and cd player. Will have lightning track playing continously, electric chair sfx playing as needed when i trigger the chair, and off of the laptop I will play an assortment of fun tunes (i.e. monster mash, thriller, this is halloween) and dark tunes (i.e. nox arcana, van helsings curse, midnight syndicate etc.) I set up at a neighborhood home haunt that spans 3 houses, i set up in the driveway with speakers run to either side of the house in the middle and play live all night.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

HOLY Power!!!!!! lol i could use my DJ stuff. but i think that might be a bit over board for me lol. But thats some nice power there.

I need a set up for my grave escape guy and i need one for the graveyard too. So I'm trying to figure out what i should use


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm just using speakers this year, it never takes much for people to hear my music. I have cd's galore that will switch through out the night.


----------



## Tjordan (Sep 17, 2010)

*Digital Sound - 99 Cents? Sure!*

It's all about the sound. For years we tried CD's, MP3's, old records! But in the 
end - you never get a loop that does NOT sounds like a loop. So every year - the same thing... Loops and loops. BORING!!!

But, after trawling the boards/blogs (I found it on a CAT blog where the owner wanted to set up a Haunted House for her cat) - the answer came 3 days ago!

I'm a huge mobile phone fan... I also own a DroidX - so when I found the idea that someone created a Halloween Haunted House sound application - I had to try it. Try it firs is the key - I never buy without trying... So I searched for the app, the free version is called Halloweeen ScreamyFree (if you search the Android Marketplace (wish it were as easy as iTunes and you could at least SEE it on the regular net...). I downloaded it and tried it out and it was great. Really - it's randomized which is perfect for what I need. There is even randomized silence! ROFL. 

You can choose from like 4 background music themes or non at all. Then kick it off and you good. The only issue is the free version stopped after 2 or 3 minutes. The paid versions offered 15 more sounds (I think like 30 or so sounds in all) and the best part. NO TIME LIMIT. I am in love with this thing. 

Hallow Screamy

Oh - the other thing I had to do was set my phone to Airplane mode, as getting a call will override the thing (Airplane Mode does not allow calls in). But guess what. 99 cents later (full version is called Halloween Screamy on the Android Market) and I now have a complete Halloween Haunted House sound machine. I have it plugged into the input of the spread stereo setup we use every year and it sounds crazy! The ghost wisping by is eerie! Anyway - just an idea. Yes - less than a month away! 

Open to hear other ideas as these posted have been great!

Tj


----------



## Monsoon (Sep 11, 2010)

Tjordan said:


> I'm a huge mobile phone fan... I also own a DroidX - so when I found the idea that someone created a Halloween Haunted House sound application - I had to try it. Try it firs is the key - I never buy without trying... So I searched for the app, the free version is called Halloweeen ScreamyFree (if you search the Android Marketplace (wish it were as easy as iTunes and you could at least SEE it on the regular net...). I downloaded it and tried it out and it was great. Really - it's randomized which is perfect for what I need. There is even randomized silence! ROFL.


Any one know of a good one for the iphone?


----------



## Kaiserxion (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I have some old computer speakers that have a 8' subwoofer and 100watts total power (just computer speakers) I'll be playing my music through there but that's the only thing I have at the moment that needs sound. I'm going to us my iPod and create a playlist and slap that puppy on shuffle and I'm golden.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

For a few years now we've used a Creative Labs 7.1 powered computer speaker system. We use it in a large outdoor area and there's plenty of sound. I mean we have plenty left if we wanted to increase the volume. The unit also has a full rich bass sound as well. We had a canon in our haunt for a couple of years and the boom was impressive. I don't know that we need more power for this years haunt but just in case, I have a 1000 watt 5.1 amp system with a powered subwoffer to make sure we have enough bass for the new thunder and lightning. Everything is played on a computer through the sound system.

Our audio track I mostly made myself using Garage Band and sound effects downloaded from free sound sample sites.


----------



## Tjordan (Sep 17, 2010)

Monsoon... I don't - always been an Android fan. Most of those I've seen on a friends iPhones are just point and play single sound boards with bad audio quality. Plus - who wants to sit there all night pushing sound buttons. That's why Halloween Screamy on the Android Market was perfect - set it up - then leave it be. It sounds great! 

You could always invite a friend over with an Android and use his/hers?

Good luck finding what you need on the iPhone... 

/r


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Monsoon said:


> Any one know of a good one for the iphone?


Yeah, an iPhone app would be GREAT!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Tjordan said:


> It's all about the sound. For years we tried CD's, MP3's, old records! But in the
> end - you never get a loop that does NOT sounds like a loop. So every year - the same thing... Loops and loops. BORING!!!
> 
> But, after trawling the boards/blogs (I found it on a CAT blog where the owner wanted to set up a Haunted House for her cat) - the answer came 3 days ago!
> ...




thanks for this info, it has the song i have been wanting for the zombie kid playing in my haunt.....


----------



## Tjordan (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry - as I said before - we switched to Android phones here (Droid and DroidX), but I can ask around to my iPhone friends to see if they know of any. I just dug the app because it was so inexpensive. Literally - can you imagine how much we've all spent on CD's etc over the years - ROFL!! Now comes a 99 cent deal - LOL. Where were these phones years ago!

/tJ
=)


----------



## Monsoon (Sep 11, 2010)

I was browsing the internets... and found a great free radio station Halloweenradio.net! It plays everything from the Harry Potter Theme to Concrete Blonde. We love it and are so going to use it for our party


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll have to stop by BBB today, thanks!


----------



## dragnusa (Sep 20, 2010)

a couple years ago i tuned my truck radio into xm's haunted channel and turned it up and opened the hatch and draped camo fabric around it


----------

